# Arrows: AAE X-Caliber, any info??



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

they were called "Fluted" shafts if I remember correctly. I also had some many years ago and from what I seem to remember they were very brittle and broke quite easily, but maybe that was because i couldnt anything then either!


----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)

Apparently you can still buy them. http://www.customarchery.com/xcaliber.htm
I shot my first couple of deer with these. I didn't use them for very long due to their limited availabity but they were great arrows.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

I remember havin some of those in the late 80's,,,,shot 3d with them thru an overdraw


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I remember those fluted shafts from the mid eighties. I think some of the sizes were like a 2112, 2212, 2312 and such. One guy I shot 3-d with had those arrows with dyna vanes if anyone can remember them.


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

I had some too. I shot them out of a Bear Whitetail 2. They were light and fast but were very easy to break.


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

I have a few in stock if your looking for some.:smile:


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

Yep, they were fairly popular during the overdraw and speed craze. The "fluteing" was supposed to make the arrows more rigid so you could shoot lighter, thinner walled arrows and get more speed! :mg: I shot them for a couple of years and they worked great, killed a few whitetails with them. I still have a few around. They are 2212s at 23.75 inches....I think I was shooting a 3 inch overdraw.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*Fluted shafts*

Carl from Custom archery in Calf. was a big backer of them before he got involved with Beamman carbon shafts from France.


----------

